# Van from the UK



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi all
Iam taking a Transit van over I just bought today to central Portugal by ferry to santander from UK in late May.
It's a UK registered van so my questions are.
What if anything do I need to carry in the van like warning triangle or anything like that. 
Anyone got any recommendations for insurance and breakdown cover? 
Iam planning to leave the van in Portugal for up to six months and use it occasionally until the works are finished in my house then drive it back.
Most insurances seem to have a limited time European cover.
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As far as I can remember you need reflective vests, triangle, spare bulbs & a breathalyzer kit BUT (note the big but), you're only allowed to keep a foreign registered vehicle in the country for 6 months before you begin the matriculation process or remove it for 6 months and if caught exceeding that limit the GNR can & sometimes do confiscate the vehicle.

Oh and it has to taxed, insured and MOT'd in country of origin at all times and if it isn't, I think they can also confiscate for that as well.

Also, if you begin the matriculation process within that 6 months and if you meet the other criteria, you can import it tax free as a new immigrant but if after that 6 months, they hit you with very expensive import tax that's priced according to engine size and emissions not according to value of vehicle. 

Which explains the limited time Euro cover.

Hope that doesn't make me the the bearer of bad tidings!


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for that Steve, the breatherlyzer is a surprise do they assume you are testing yourself ?
I do know about the six month thing and intend to driive it back to the Uk before that time limit it up. It will be parked up on private land and not used while I am back in the UK so maybe I can just lapse the cover when I leave it and start another one when I return.


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

TM. We didn't know about the breathalyser. We have been stopped loads of times and checked at the Outão roundabout as you know and have never been asked to show it. The French tried to bring this in years ago and we sent off for kits to carry in the car. Then the French authorities changed their minds.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

You can get Europe insurance cover by the day so as most car insurance is limited to 30 or possibly 90 days after that period then an additional policy can be used. Saga will do Europe cover for longer periods. For UK vehicle tax there must be continuous UK vehicle insurance in place, it you let it lapse then you must declare SORN of be fined. All this, the UK insurance database, MOT and tax can be checked online. Vans are usually classed as commercial even is used as a private "social domestic" use, to get round with this a few "camping" additions and it can be reclassified as a "camper" by the DVLA then doesn't need commercial insurance. Do not try and carry a fuel can. You'll need a hi-vis jacket for each person, warning triangle x2, bulbs, spare wheel or two, spare glasses if you wear them, all the paperwork including print off of tax and mot. You will need to get some way to pay the Portuguese auto toll but if you cross from the Spanish motorway you will be guided into the first service station to insert your credit card to register the vehicle for Autotoll (you this means there is a check on when you entered Portugal). If you live here in PT and change your licence from UK to PT you are not allowed to drive a UK reg vehicle, that is, no one with a non UK licence may drive a UK reg private vehicle. The breathalyzers (plural) was a French thing and an on the spot fine if you didn't have one or was out of date or the wrong type


----------



## Maggy Crawford (Sep 18, 2010)

Re your last sentence. The French legislated that the fine was illegal so it cannot be levied.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

As far as I know the breathaliser is only a requirement in France.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The requirement is for two triangles when driving through Spain + a first aid kit.


----------



## highlandbob (Feb 25, 2015)

What a carry on! 
Can you register for the electronic tolls online before you go?


----------

